# Newbie in Florida



## lovie313 (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello all. I am a newbie to the board. Currently own 5 Fancy Dumbo Desperaux Rats. My daughter (age 9) and I have been breeding them for almost a year now. We are becoming a member of the NARR as well. I look forward to "meeting" everyone on the board.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi, pleased to meet you.

:welcome1

I feel obliged to point out that we are a forum aimed at mouse breeders, not rat breeders but we have plenty of ratters on here too and posts about your rats would be welcome in 'other pets'


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi, which part of Florida? In in the NW, panhandle area.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------

